# Hop cuttings going into winter



## carpedaym (9/4/13)

I was fortunate enough to get some cuttings a few weeks back, thanks to Frag_Dog. I'm stoked that three of them successfully took root in a peat/sand mix. I just gave 'em a good firm tug and they didn't budge, wahoo! Great advice on this forum, I'm sure they wouldn't have survived otherwise.





However, I'm aware this is the wrong time of year to be planting cuttings so I wondered what the best plan on getting them through winter would be, seeing as their root system will be pretty small still.

Will they die back, or just keep growing because they are young? (Oh to be young again)

Somebody mentioned interrupting their day-night cycle by providing light for at least 5 minutes in the middle of the night. Any other ideas?


----------



## Tilt (9/4/13)

I had cuttings at a similar stage this time last year. I let them die back in the pot then sit in a sheltered, outside, drained spot over the winter. 
When they started to bud in spring I took them out of the pot to transplant them - they had little rhizomes and looked healthy. 
They then went on to grow into 5meter behemoths over this summer - and yield 2kgs of wet cones. 
I'd say leave them where they are - hop plants are hardy buggars.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/4/13)

i planted some rhyzomes around this time a few years back, survived winter no problem and came up very healthy in there first year

our locations differ quite alot though


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/4/13)

I want to get this going this year. Now I'm in a location that is more hop growing friendly.


----------



## carpedaym (10/4/13)

Thanks, tilt, for the reassurance that cuttings can be done over the winter!

I might try to keep them growing with the light trick, but if they start to die I will let them go and hope they took enough to sprout back in the Spring.

Lord Raja, you're profile has two locations - from your comment I assume you're now in Tassie? Certainly will be getting cool there now. I wonder if it would be best to wait a few months until rhyzomes are available. Although if you can get your hands on cuttings there's not much to lose.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/4/13)

Yeah, in NW Tassie now. The thing is, it's not getting that cool ATM. The nights are still mostly double digit and the days are around low 20's. It's funny that the northern half of tassie, especially here, is almost another climate to Hobart and the south. A lot more mild.

Not sure about growing hops or where to get rhizomes from (other than ebay) yet.


----------



## Yob (10/4/13)

I think HOPCO get rid of rhizomes at the right time of year Goomba, might be worthwhile getting on the contact list..

pretty sure he does, it was discussed a little while ago.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/4/13)

Thanks Yob,

I'll send him an email and see where that goes.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/4/13)

Hey Lord RG, 

i'd greatly appreciate it if you could post or PM me to let me know how it goes with acquiring hops rhizomes - i'm kinda keen to have a crack at growing 1-2 & was thinking of chasing around in winter for options available to me in Melbourne (not sure if hopco would send here, tho). Hope that's not too much hassle to ask! Thanks ;-)


----------



## Yob (11/4/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Lord RG,
> 
> i'd greatly appreciate it if you could post or PM me to let me know how it goes with acquiring hops rhizomes - i'm kinda keen to have a crack at growing 1-2 & was thinking of chasing around in winter for options available to me in Melbourne (not sure if hopco would send here, tho). Hope that's not too much hassle to ask! Thanks ;-)


touch base with me in winter, it's likely that I will have a few as Im going to be digging up mine to improve the beds


----------



## technobabble66 (11/4/13)

Hell yes! Which ones do you have?


----------



## sp0rk (11/4/13)

Up for posting any Yob?


----------



## Yob (11/4/13)

Can do, except to Perth and Tassie of course. TBH, you may be better off getting from Surto when they become available, his are bound to be much healthier than mine as mine suffered a bit this year.

I will offer them up when I dig em up though.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/13)

I'll be begging him for some Victoria when the time comes around
I'll be starting to set up the raised garden over the next few weeks to get ready for planting


----------



## Malted (12/4/13)

LRG and other Tassie rhizome hopefulls:

This is the 5th June 2012 email I recieved from Sandy Ross, Hopco: (he _does_ send to mainland Australia - possibly not WA though)




> Hello homebrewers/growers
> I do apologise if this email reaches you by mistake. I am sorry if you receive it more than once too.
> 
> This is to let people know what rhizomes (hop plants) I will have for 2012.
> ...


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/13)

I couldn't see the mailing list signup on their site, anyone got a link?


----------



## Malted (6/5/13)

sp0rk said:


> I couldn't see the mailing list signup on their site, anyone got a link?


Send Sandy an email and he will add you to the mailing list. That is how I got on it.


----------

